# NaNo WriMo Early reminder



## granfire (Sep 2, 2011)

well, Steve had a good run on the script frenzy....
It's 2 month til NaNo...time to get the plot outlined... 

I am hoping to write a sequel to last years story. I wonder how it goes (I can't wait to revisit the characters)

For all of you who have never done it:
Write a Novel of 50k or more words between Nov 1st and 30th. That's 1667 words a day  doable.

www.nanowrimo.org


----------



## Monroe (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey, I did that last year. I finished the challenge, but not the story. I posted the story on an online forum and I still feel guilty about bailing on my readers. I don't think I'll post stories in future so I won't feel bad when I don't finish them.


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2011)

Good luck!  I think I'm going to sit this one out, but I'll keep an eye on your progress.  Please keep us posted!


----------



## granfire (Oct 3, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Hey, I did that last year. I finished the challenge, but not the story. I posted the story on an online forum and I still feel guilty about bailing on my readers. I don't think I'll post stories in future so I won't feel bad when I don't finish them.



LOL, it's a cliff hanger!

You can still finish it! maybe this year? :lol:

I think I might try a sequel to last year's story. Through I don't want it t be 'one year later...but it will be hard to imagine springtime weather when it's stormy and rainy outside.


----------



## Monroe (Oct 3, 2011)

granfire said:


> LOL, it's a cliff hanger!
> 
> You can still finish it! maybe this year? :lol:
> 
> I think I might try a sequel to last year's story. Through I don't want it t be 'one year later...but it will be hard to imagine springtime weather when it's stormy and rainy outside.



I enjoy writing, I just don't like the heavy lifting with the endings. Why do I have to tie up loose ends?  hehe

I'd much rather be imagining nice Spring weather while writing during the fall.  I wouldn't have any suggestions about sequels. I've finshed a grand total of 2 stories. *grimace* I wasn't going to push my luck opening them back up.


----------



## granfire (Oct 3, 2011)

hahahahha.

It's the story that never ends!


I actually enjoyed the characters as they developed. Maybe they have another cool adventure.

It was kind of weird. I was eager to find out what was going to happen, though I wrote it myself and could have just as easily sat on the couch just imagining it. 

It was certainly different from the stories that were finished in my head that I am struggling to write down, since I am already near the end on them....


----------



## Monroe (Oct 3, 2011)

granfire said:


> hahahahha.
> 
> It's the story that never ends!
> 
> ...



I found writing less effort posting online with readers giving reviews/critiques. I guess I have fun developing the characters and creating the world. But once I've gotten that down, I'm ready to start making a new plot, new world, new characters. I'm just not very disciplined.


----------



## granfire (Oct 31, 2011)

It starts tomorrow!

ready
Set
WRITE!

:lol:


----------



## granfire (Nov 28, 2011)

oh man, my math is off.

I am looking all excited at my word count and think 'yeah, 6k to go, that's a breeze' then I realize, i am _thirtyfour_ K, not 44...
16k to go, 3 days to do it in...

and I got the ending... just no climax yet...


----------



## granfire (Dec 1, 2011)

Fair warning! I got my 50k words in, just under the wire and in spite of Open Office cheating me out of about 2000 words, give or take. 

Should have read the post about that on the Nano forum, could have saved myself some trouble...

The story is against all expectation not quiet finished, though I have now a really crappy part to work over if I ever get around to edit it.


----------

